# Moduels and 2.6.1 -> Correct Way to Handle Them?

## Nick W

H i all, 

If i have hotplug emerged, do I need to put entries in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 or do they get automatically loaded?

When I did try that, i got a bunch of errors on startup....

thanks

Nick

----------

## jobeus

That's the way to do it.

What were the errors you got?

----------

## Nick W

The correct way is to add them to the autoload script?

I just get 'failed' errors for most of them. I notice that they are .ko files not .o files also, is that significant?

In the script I just add them like

moduleA

moduleB

moduleC

...it has no trouble with nvidia but with somthing like usb mass storage it fails....

Thanks

Nick

----------

## jobeus

Well, either the module names could have changed, or you're not compiling in support for the USB mass storage device?

Anything that works with 'modprobe [modulename]' should definitely work if you just put [modulename] into that file.

----------

## Nick W

..ok, and make && make modules_install is the right way to do it?

Nick

----------

## jobeus

Yuppers.

Then re-emerge modules like nvidia-kernel if needed.  :Wink: 

----------

## motaboy

In my case (with kernel 2.6.1) all modules that I need are autoloaded and this is a very good thing. 

I think that if you have a right setup of /etc/modules.conf, all the modules exports the right symbols and hotplug recognise your devices then modules.autoload is unuseful.

For example all the bluez stuff are autoloaded: when I run (or the bluetooth init script) the hcid daemon then the modules "bluetooth" and "l2cap" are loaded. When I insert a usb devices ricognized by a modules then hotplug load this modules etc...

If you got some errors probably this error are sayng that the "module is already in kernel" or not?

Bye!

----------

